
Show HN: HonestRepair Cloud, Free, Unlimited, & Open-Source Cloud Storage - zelon88
https://www.honestrepair.net/index.php/cloud/
======
yowza
Free and Unlimited. Two keywords that will ensure no one legit and serious
user is going to sign up.

~~~
zelon88
Seriously, thanks for the input. If anyone can think of a better tagline I'm
all for it!

